
Close to absolute zero, particles exhibit their quantum nature - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/7440.html
======
DigitalJack
I _highly_ recommend Richard Feynman's QED (quantum electrodynamics) lectures.
You can find them by googling something like feynman qed lecture auckland.

The quality of the videos is marginal, but the content is spectacular. I am
not exaggerating or being metaphorical when I say my jaw dropped (open) while
watching these.

I intend on reading the book soon:
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5552.QED](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/5552.QED)
“QED: The Strange Theory of Light and Matter”

~~~
lisivka
I highly recommend to watch this video first:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsaUX48t0w8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsaUX48t0w8)
, to get the idea.

Then this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIyTZDHuarQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIyTZDHuarQ)
, for explanation.

No need to read long books.

~~~
tedsanders
The pilot wave interpretation of quantum mechanics is not a consensus, or even
mainstream view. It is not helpful to blankly suggest that these videos
illustrate the answer.

~~~
phest
It's an interesting theory though. What makes it less mainstream than other
interpretations? (And is any interpretation of quantum mechanics a consensus?)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
We have, at this point, strong evidence [1,2] against the straight-forward
version of pilot wave theory. Thus pilot wave theory is forced to add more and
more epicycles. This, IMO, is part of the reason why it's not becoming more
mainstream today.

[1]
[http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.115...](http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.115.250401)

[2]
[http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.115...](http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.115.250402)

~~~
lisivka
Can you explain it in plain English, please?

~~~
fdgdasfadsf
When any theory has to add more and more complexity to explain the data it
tends to be an indication that there is something wrong with the theory and
that another theory may be more supported.

Occam's razor.

~~~
lisivka
Of course. Can you provide an explanation of double-slit experiment using
Standard Model of QM?

~~~
fdgdasfadsf
No idea not a physicist I was merely providing a translation of the GP into
plain English.

~~~
lisivka
Thanks for your service then.

------
plandis
The title seems tautological.

If the number of energy states of a system are reduced to very few of course
the quantum mechanical effects will be more noticible since the "blurred"
system that fakes continuity is no longer there to mislead.

------
themgt
Open-access in Nature:
[http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms13009](http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms13009)

------
dschiptsov
Perhaps, this is the case when an observer affects the observation. It
_appears_ to the instrument, created according to a model, that electrons are
"like grands of sand" when they should be "fields".

But how could these "fields" in principle be observed with an instrument made
out of atoms?

~~~
Grishnakh
How could one observe the machinery of a simulator from within the simulation?

~~~
jpt4
Simulate (with asymptotically perfect fidelity) the simulating substrate -
learning what's your underlayer is a different prospect.

------
Avshalom
So I'm drunk and only have a B.S. in physics but whats the tl:dr for this
versus Einstein-Bose condensates?

~~~
rubidium
This is with electrons and solid state physics where the quantum effects show
up at a few mK versus atomic BEC's which must be cooled to the 10's-100's of
nK.

------
jaunkst
I've imagined a universe at quantum rest.

